# Looks like a good Conference



## Kstone1999 (Feb 1, 2006)

Just thought I would pass this along. This conference is coming to Atlanta. Im planning on going...Lord willing!

http://www.westminsterconfessiontoday.org/default.htm

[Edited on 2-1-2006 by Kstone1999]


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2006)

Some good speakers. One of my new favourites among the speakers is Mark Dever, a Southern Baptist no less!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 1, 2006)

Mark dever is cool


----------

